# seite kann nicht angezeigt werden



## Aramina (13. November 2009)

Hallo

Mein Problem ist, dass ich seit ca zwei Wochen mit dem IE8, die Seiten von www.buffed.de nicht mehr öffnen kann. Mit Mozilla funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Andere Webseiten werden ebenso unter IE8 wie gewohnt angezeigt, nur sobald ich irgendetwas mit buffed.de öffnen möchte (Startseite, Profile etc) geht nichts.

Die Seite läd zwar, ich sehe kurz die Startseite oder das Profil und dann springt die Adresszeile auf  


```
http://im.banner.t-online.de/adlink/784/2222270/0/2859/AdId=2649459;BnId=3;itime=118841326;nodecode=yes;link=
```

und es erscheint "Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden."


da ich nichts an den Einstellungen beim IE geändert habe (und sowieso nicht weiß was ich ändern sollte) bin ich natürlich ratlos.

vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen?


liebe grüsse


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2009)

Hi,

passiert das direkt beim Aufruf der Portale oder bei Unterseiten (News, Artikel etc.) ?


----------



## Aramina (15. November 2009)

bei allen Seiten.

Ich habe Buffed.de als Startseite - die Seite läd erst - wird 2-3 Sekunden angezeigt, aktuallisiert sich und dann erscheint dass die Webseite nicht angezeigt werden kann.
Auch mit Links die ich in die Adresszeile kopiere, passiert das :/


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. November 2009)

Versuch mal, buffed im kompatibilitätsmodus zu öffnen.

Bei mir geht die Seite zwar einwandfrei mit dem IE8 (unter XP, Vista, Win7, Server 2k8) aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bei mir geht die Seite zwar einwandfrei mit dem IE8 (unter XP, Vista, Win7, Server 2k8) aber man weiß ja nie.



Same here.

"Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden." ist eigentlich das Resultat im IE bis Version 7, wenn man mit DOM elemente Dynamisch in ein Element einfügt, in dem sich auch das dazu ausführende Script befindet oder wenn man das Prototype-Framework mit SFW-Object auf der gleichen Seite verwendet. Das ist auf den genannten Quellen aber beides nicht der Fall... mh.


----------



## Marpesia (19. November 2009)

Wo wir dann schonmal bei dem Thema "Bilder hochladen" sind und ich für meine Blödheit nicht wieder nen eigenen Thread aufmachen will *g*

Wie groß dürfen die Bilder nochmal sein, die ich in mein Profil hochlade ? Also die kompletten Maße (Breite ist mir eigentlich am wichtigsten erstmal denn sooooo hoch wird mein Bild nicht ^^).

Denn egal welches Bild ich hochlade, kein einziges wird angezeigt. Denke die sind irgendwie alle zu groß oder so ?!?


----------



## ZAM (19. November 2009)

Marpesia schrieb:


> Wo wir dann schonmal bei dem Thema "Bilder hochladen" sind und ich für meine Blödheit nicht wieder nen eigenen Thread aufmachen will *g*
> 
> Wie groß dürfen die Bilder nochmal sein, die ich in mein Profil hochlade ? Also die kompletten Maße (Breite ist mir eigentlich am wichtigsten erstmal denn sooooo hoch wird mein Bild nicht ^^).
> 
> Denn egal welches Bild ich hochlade, kein einziges wird angezeigt. Denke die sind irgendwie alle zu groß oder so ?!?



Idealerweise 510 Pixel breit - aber mittlerweile werden die automatisch verkleinert, wenn sie die Maximalbreite überschreiten. 
ABER BITTE keine Megabyte-Monster an Bildern einbinden, denkt an Modem- und ISDN-User, ja die gibts noch =)


----------

